# What is your calculator of choice?



## MetsFan (Nov 7, 2013)

I thought I would keep using the FX-115 after the PE since I had spent so much time with it, but I ended up going back to the trusty TI-83 I've had since 1995. I only use it for basic problems, but I like that I can see the last few inputs on the screen.

What's yours?


----------



## Weavs33 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been using my TI-36X Pro since the PE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2013)

Same here. I used a TI-30X II for the FE and PE exams. But my trusty TI-89 just has so much more functionality. And is pretty much a necessity for grad. school IMO. Matrix multiplication, integration, rect/polar conversions, hyperbolics....etc.


----------



## goodal (Nov 7, 2013)

The TI-86 I used through college was drowned as a result of my boys letting the upstairs sink overflow. The water ran long enough to drop a sufficient amount of water onto my office desk downstairs to kill my trusty calculator, narrowly avoiding my brand new computer/monitor. My cousin gave me an extra TI-89 he had while we were both in college 10 yrs ago and it still gets used everyday. I never have learned how to use it to its full potential but it calcs heat loss formulas and divides pretty good.


----------



## emeschew (Nov 7, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Same here. I used a TI-30X II for the FE and PE exams. But my trusty TI-89 just has so much more functionality. And is pretty much a necessity for grad. school IMO. Matrix multiplication, integration, rect/polar conversions, hyperbolics....etc.






I use the same. Even though I don't do much design work, I still resort to my TI-89 out of habit since grad school.

I have both of my TI-30X IIS's in my desk though, just in case...


----------



## Power63 (Nov 7, 2013)

There seems to be a generational difference here. I started using HP RPN calculators in college and have continued ever since. I have noticed that HP is not as popular among the newer engineers.

I took the EIT using the HP41C, I don't recall their being any calculator restrictions at the time.

I used the HP35s on the PE as it is the only allowed RPN calculator.


----------



## Power63 (Nov 7, 2013)

Power63 said:


> There seems to be a generational difference here. I started using HP RPN calculators in college and have continued ever since. I have noticed that HP is not as popular among the newer engineers.
> 
> I took the EIT using the HP41C, I don't recall their being any calculator restrictions at the time.
> 
> I used the HP35s on the PE as it is the only allowed RPN calculator.


Sorry, the HP33s was also allowed.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 7, 2013)

I've used my FX-115 ever since studying for the exam...

...6+ years ago.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2013)

people still use calculators? excel or fancy smart phone apps haven't taken over? ;-)

ti86 here


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 7, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> people still use calculators? excel or fancy smart phone apps haven't taken over? ;-)
> 
> ti86 here




It's funny, I've tried using the phone here and there, but it just takes too long to unlock the phone and find the app versus just turning on the calculator.

Power63, I don't think there were any calculator restrictions when I took the EIT in 2002 either. I'm pretty sure I used the TI-83 for that one.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 7, 2013)

TI-86 with a strip of yellow electrical tape (since 1999) on the back to identify it from other TI-86 users...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2013)

Still have the same TI-36x Solar as when I was in highschool. Used that for the PE back in '08.

Also still use the TI-86 from college.

I honestly can't remember which calculator I used for the EIT in '02...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2013)

INCRA TDPROT12 Pro T-Rule 12-Inch

http://www.amazon.com/INCRA-TDPROT12-Pro-T-Rule-12-Inch/dp/B0000DD5ET/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1383854932&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=slide+rule


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2013)

HP 35s FTW!


----------



## goodal (Nov 7, 2013)

envirotex said:


> TI-86 with a strip of yellow electrical tape (since 1999) on the back to identify it from other TI-86 users...


When my dad shelled out $100 for my TI86 in 1998, he engraved three little non descript dots on the front so I could tell it was mine from a distance.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

It saddens me to see so many Good people using TI's

HP 48SX!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 7, 2013)

^^^True that


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 8, 2013)

I generally use (in order) my brain, the windows calculator, hand calculation, my phone (scientific calculator on the iphone), my TI-30X from my last exam, my spouse's old TI-81, or my brother's TI-85.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 8, 2013)

TI-30 since back when it was huge and had LED display.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

I still rock my Casio fx115 from my PE exam days. I have my old graphing calculator from college, but don't typically need the bells and whistles.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 8, 2013)

Start &gt; Run &gt; calc.exe


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 8, 2013)

In order of preference:

HP-35s (Purchased 2008)

HP-41CV (Purchased 1987)

HP-48GX (Purchased 2001)

HP-28S (Purchased 1989)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

Let's go Mets!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 8, 2013)

Fuck the mets...


----------



## akwooly (Nov 8, 2013)

hp 33s ever since i took the PE. i have a hp48gx app on my phone to reminisce those college days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2013)

At least they just suck all year long...unlike the Braves who wait until playoff time to munch a sweaty one.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> At least they just suck all year long...unlike the Braves who wait until playoff time to munch a sweaty one.




haha, so true. At least we know what we're getting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't get me started on that playoff game I went to in 06.


----------

